# Thai Nephew



## Ivankrakow (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi,

I have a 16 -17 year old Thai nephew , that needs to go to work during school break. He seems to be a good worker, just really shy, but not to shy to have a kid, so he really needs to work during school break, until he graduates.. All of my wife’s relative, say there are no jobs? Which i don’t believe, obviously.. When my US kids were 15, they all went to work during the summer, either as a grocery store bagging, or farm stand, or dishwasher.. They live in LAem Chabang, any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Chika Lesmana (Apr 15, 2016)

in some Asian country its illegal for person under 17yr to work. plus there are so many grown up worker here, so why bother to hire a minor?


----------

